# Damp Swift (again)



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

We had damp in the roof of the motorhome last year which we had dealt with by AMC Brighton. Just had the habitation service done today and now we have damp in the floor.
I think someone is trying to tell me something.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

talogon said:


> We had damp in the roof of the motorhome last year which we had dealt with by AMC Brighton. Just had the habitation service done today and now we have damp in the floor.
> I think someone is trying to tell me something.


Look on the bright side. If it has gone from the roof to the floor, it cannot be Rising Damp. :smile2:

On a serious note, I hope you can get it sorted under Warranty. I expect your next van might be from a different maker.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi 747 it's a 2005 motorhome so I don't imagine warranty will come into it. As you say at least it's not rising damp.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

talogon said:


> We had damp in the roof of the motorhome last year which we had dealt with by AMC Brighton. Just had the habitation service done today and now we have damp in the floor.
> I think someone is trying to tell me something.


What's involved in dealing with roof damp? Do they have to take the roof off?

What readings did you have that decided something had to be done? We've had 20% round the top lights.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good job they don't build boats.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi JWW The damp was in the ceiling just above the back door @ 70%, This was caused by the roof rack. (the previous owner had a large roof box with the safari room in) cupboards had to come out. ceiling down and insulation removed and all wood replaced. new ceiling and insulation and rebuild.
I was quoted £1532-67 parts labour and vat.
I eventually paid £980.67 as AMC said the job took less time than expected. I was really pleased as I had already got my head round paying what was quoted.
I can't praise AMC enough and clearly I will be visiting them again.
Reading the paperwork for the had service it says 0 t0 15% no cause for concern
15 to 20% require further investigation.
Over 20%needing remedial work.
Over 30% structural damage may be occurring and deterioration is inevitable.

Hope this helps 
Brian


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Good job they don't build boats.


ouch! Kev.
PMSL

on a serious note; really sorry to hear of the damp issues, i'd be gutted.

Lee


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have post 2010 Swifts got any better ?


tony


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Our Swift Firebrand 2006 had the floor damp problem that seemed to plague many Swifts (there will be lots on here about this a few years ago if you can findnit).
Swift took ours in, even though it was out of waranty, and fixed it - the bill would have been £4000 if we'd had to pay it ourselves.
Perhaps it would be a good idea to see if you can find anyone else with a Carrera who had the same problem. Maybe the roof damp and this floor damp are just a coincidence.
Swift Talk might have some threads on it.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi stephandjohn we have now had two quotes for the damp work. it would seem to be about £1200, we have now part exchanged it for a new one to one of the people that quoted on it.

Brian


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Well done. good solution. What's your new one?


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi stephandjohn we have bought an Elddis Envy 125 compact from Dolphin motorhomes at Southampton, we should have gone there first as they are always good to deal with.
Brian


----------

